# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Εκθεσιακό κλουβι

## joncr

Εχει καποιος συμφουρητης (απο Αθηνα) να μου *δανείσει* καποιο εκθεσιακο κλουβι ( θελω χρωματος , και τυπου ) για λιγες μερες ετσι ωστε να αντιγραψω την κατασκευη του ;  
Ευχαριστω

----------

